# Where Can I Buy A Foam Esky To Use For A Mash Tun



## Rod (19/7/07)

Where can I buy a 20l foam esky that I can use for a mash tun in the area
of Parramatta ,Merrylands 

Have tried 

Woolies
Coles
Kmart
BigW
Bunnings
Go-Lo

must be the time of year , can't find one


----------



## frogman (19/7/07)

Try your local green grocer. Ask for a broccolli box. Most are happy to give them away.

Cheers FROGMAN.


----------



## bonj (19/7/07)

Be wary of polystyrene at high temperatures. One of the reasons the big fast food restaurants dumped them (apart from the obvious environmental factors...) is that at high temperatures they leach nasty chemicals.


----------



## Rod (19/7/07)

Bonj said:


> Be wary of polystyrene at high temperatures. One of the reasons the big fast food restaurants dumped them (apart from the obvious environmental factors...) is that at high temperatures they leach nasty chemicals.



I am doing my first partial , a hoegarten from Grumpies and need to keep the grain mix between 65 to 68

would like to just use the boiler , but that will be hard with that range using gas 

in my research I have seen the use of a polstyrene esky to hold the mash , seemed KISS

looks like the boiler


----------



## crozdog (19/7/07)

rod,

If you can't find a brocolli box, can't you just use your normal esky (ie the 1 you take on a picnic with the Mrs)? Obviously give it a sanitise 1st ;-)

When you step up to full mash's you can invest in a dedicated tun, either get another esky to convert or go to reverse garbage in Marickville, pickup a blue drum ($9 - $15 depending on size) & a roll of silver bubble wrap type insulation ($3) then go to bunnings or a decent plumbing supply & pick up a braided hose, 2 stainless hose clamps, length of 1/2" allthread, 1/2" ball valve, 2 x nuts (with the large base), a 1/2" t piece, roll of gafer tape & 3 1/2" hose barbe (about $40). You will also need to vsit bigW or kmart for a silicon baking tray to make washers out of ($9). 
All you need to do is:
1. strip the braid from the hose, 
2. drill a hole for the allthread in the drum, 
3. screw 2 hose barbs to the t piece then put the t on the end of the allthread, 
4. attach the braid to the barbs using the hose clamps
5. put a nut and home made silicon washer on the allthread & poke the assembly through the hole in the drum. 
6. Secure the assembly with another home made washer & the other nut on the outside of the drum.
7. wrap the drum with the insulation from reverse garbage, securing it with gaffer tape.
8. test for leaks & away you go.

the 3rd hose barb is for the outlet of the tap ;-)

That will give you all you need to make up a quality tun for less than the price of a new esky. You can see a pic of a 200l tun I made using this technique here. (Note the drum wasn't from reverse garbage, but the occasionally get em in.) This monster cost me about $90 cause I used 1" braid ($48 from earles braided hoses) & bigger fittings. This setup made 300l on the big brew day & at the end of the boil, the spent grains were still at over 70 degrees! :super: 

There are some pics showing the setup of the braid & fittings here. Note, I needed to fabricate the timber blocks to ensure the allthread came out straight cause the drun had sloping sides at the base.

I find that half the fun of brewing is making your own kit + the satisfaction of using it afterwards.

Let me know if you need any more info if you decide to make a tun like this.

Good luck

crozdog


----------



## Rod (20/7/07)

Went shopping again today ,

no foam esky

found a soft sided esky , with a solid insert

thought , I have one of those at home in good nick

measured it when I got home , it holds 36 litres , a bit big for my first partial 

but it will do

clean and sterilize , heat with boiling water , in goes the mash

wait and see


----------



## Guest Lurker (20/7/07)

Rod said:


> clean and sterilize , heat with boiling water , in goes the mash
> 
> wait and see



Clean yes. Sterilize no.


----------



## Thommo (20/7/07)

I went shopping at Bilo in Castle Towers (Castle Hill) last night. They had about 10 of them. Didn't look for a price though.

I'll have a closer look next week when I'm there again.


----------



## BOG (20/7/07)

Target has them for about $20. 
Warringah Mall.

But you can get a 25L plastic one for $35. Makes a great mash Tun

BOG


----------



## glennheinzel (23/7/07)

Slightly OT, but related to getting a cheap esky.

Spotlight have 33 litre eskys reduced from $70 to $35. I'm not sure how long the sale is on for.


----------

